

Microsoft's Stephen Elop moves to Nokia -- what a waste - mindblink
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Microsofts-Stephen-Elop-moves-to-Nokia-what-a-waste/1284136468

======
rbanffy
IMHO, Nokia has to give up on Maemo/Moblin, keep Symbian (but fix it, please)
for low-end smartphones (because in a couple years that's the only kind of
phone there will be) and adopt Android on the high-end smartphone line and
differentiate on hardware (theirs has always been excellent). Maemo/Moblin is
going nowhere fast and there is no space for more OSs in this space right now.

If they can fix Symbian and make cheap smartphones that are feature-
competitive with Androids, they can also bypass telcos and sell direct to
customers.

But that's just my advice. It's unlikely he will follow it.

------
IMorgothI12
Symbian is a dead broken horse with an outdated kernel. They should instead
buy RIM or license Android.

